# Enlightenment for some John Deere owners



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I needed to remove a loader boom pivot pin, and discovered that the bearing surface that the pins ride in, are not insert bearings, i.e. the bearing surface is welded in place, and not easily replacable. This is the case for all the pivit bearings on the 430 loaders and possibly others as well. Backhoes may be different. Of course, the pins are a softer material, and so hence, they wear easier than the bushings. My manual calls for greasing at 10 hour intervals. This has been stepped up to every 5 hours, given the new info I discovered. Just reminding everyone, of the importance of lubricating your loaders irregardless, on the premice that grease is cheap, loaders are not!


----------

